# Lighting for B&W for Neodesha



## Azloaded88 (May 18, 2014)

Hey everyone, just got a rescue and the previous enclosure is just horrid. Luckily I have a 66"x28"x17" Neodesha laying around. This is just a temporary fix till I build a proper enclosure. Question is since I only have 17" vertical to work with, which lighting combo should i go with? MVB+halogen/incandescent but what worries me is the heat on the plastic. Or should I go with linear fluorescent (t5 or t8)+halogen/incandescent which worries me about the light intensity on his eyes. Ordering as soon as I've got an answer. Thanks for the help.
~Matt


----------



## Azloaded88 (May 18, 2014)

Oh and what length bulb if the linear fluorescent is the way to go? Thanks


----------



## Azloaded88 (May 19, 2014)

Ok since there wasn't any replies, it's safe to assume I wasn't the only one without an answer. If anyone's in a temporary bind or enclosure predicament as I was (*temporary, not permanent housing*), then I hope this helps in the meantime but is still just a bandaid. This is my response from Andy over with Big Apple Pet Supply;

*Sales - Big Apple Pet Supply*​May 18 (1 day ago)



to *Liz*, me


I think you can only use a 60 watt ceramic emitter and maybe use a compact
fluorescent for the other dome area. I think a mini deep dome will work with
a reptisun 10.0 compact bulb.
Andy
Customer Support
Big Apple Pet Supply
800-92-APPLE​And here's the response from John over at Arcadia Reptiles;

Hi Matt
Yes it is very shallow indeed especially for such a climbing and digging species.
It will be fine for the very short term but could be counterproductive over time.
I would use a 39w D3 6% lamp and reflector in your case. Fit the lamp to the roof of the viv in the corner between the roof and the front plate above the door. This will ensure that the light is above the lizard head.
If you use the 6% and reflector it will provide the right quantity of energy from light over a target area for your species.
You will be able to re-use the electronics going forward but change the lamp to a higher % when you are able to get a taller viv.
Remember heat and light at one end, cool and shade at the other.
All the best!
John
John Courteney-Smith
Arcadia reptile products manager
mob: 07776303170
office: 01737723809
Brand new MBD book OUT NOW
www.arcadia-reptile.com/guide-to-mbd/
www.arcadia-reptile.com
Join us on Facebook under Arcadiareptile

Hi John,
To bad I can't order directly from you but I'll be visiting lightyourreptiles.com today. Thank you very much for the effort and quick response. Ya I definitely agree its not optimum, but It's probably good you didn't see him in his cramped, non sealed, rotting cage with only one household CFL up and the other was in pieces (Mercury) in his bedding.
Ill be sure to spread the Arcadia name over here in Arizona. Once again thanks and keep up the hard work because I'll be back in a year for that 12% D3!
Matt​I feel it's fairly obvious for which setup I'm going for... Not a huge fan of CFLs at all. Hope that can help someone.
Matt
​


----------

